# Fjords and Haflingers - where can I find either?



## Lilz29 (11 June 2021)

Hi all!

I've recently been looking for a new pony and absolutely love Fjords and Haflingers, does anyone know where I might be able to find either? I've had a look around online but have hardly come across any, the only ones I've found are foals, I'm looking for one which has some life experience (as I'm looking for a been there done it confidence giver type, i'm not a total beginner but I'm used to riding school ponies and am learning), presume this makes the search harder but I'm happy to wait for the right one, if anyone has any advice/info that'd be much appreciated! many thanks in advance


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 June 2021)

How much have you had to do with each breed?

Will this be the first pony/horse that you will own?


----------



## Midlifecrisis (12 June 2021)

I’m not sure they re an ideal first pony/horse but there are Fjords south of Edinburgh and a friend of mine buys Haflingers from south west England. Just pop your requirements into the horse buying websites and keep looking.


----------



## Sprout (12 June 2021)

I cant help you with where to look, but just wanted to say I had a HaffieXFjord called Custard who I adored, but oh boy could he be stubborn and strong .... ground work and consistent firmness and boundaries are essential.
Good Luck in your search for something suitable.


----------



## wren123 (12 June 2021)

We had a fjord pony at our RDA and he was quite strong willed, he used to need a strong, experienced leader! I wouldn't have thought suitable for a first pony, he wasn't nasty but he thought his way was the right way.

I've edited to say he was a great RDA pony in a lot of ways, not spooky, not bothered by unbalanced, unpredictable riders and also good to lead in that he was quite forward.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (12 June 2021)

As you can imagine we have a lot of fjords over here, we also have quite a lot of Haflingers. Neither breed for me, would really be suitable for a beginner.  They are generally very strong willed and im Yet to come across one that isn’t strong to ride. Most will need a confident, experienced rider. Obviously there are exceptions to every breed, just not met one yet.

I quite like this article about Haflingers, this might explain better:  https://horseracingsense.com/haflinger-horses-good-beginner-riders-facts/


----------



## paddy555 (12 June 2021)

for a haffy in the UK you could do what I did which was to go to the breed show (Rugby 12/14 Aug) and talk to people there. It took only minutes looking in boxes before breeders  started to appear and passed me on from one to the other.
They were all very friendly and within an hour I had been introduced to all the main studs and small breeders and horses were being run out everywhere for me whether they were for sale or not. Then someone knew a very small breeder who may have something suitable and found him for me. 

 I didn't intend to buy a horse, merely went to look as you do. The next day we found ourselves driving back up the motorway to collect the winner of the 2yo class. (I was happy with unbroken) 

However haflingers are an acquired taste. They are not basically calm in the way many fells, dales and highlands are. They are more nervy, sparky, and need a confident rider to push them on if they get scared and also to stand up to them (very tactfully) when they are naughty. I wouldn't say that they would always be a "confidence giver". I found more often mine was nervy and turned to the rider for confidence. 
I remember him stopping on the top of the common. He refused to go forward, refused to turn left or right. In the end I gave up and turned towards home. You've guessed, he refused to go that way either.  They do have a sense of humour. 

They are beautiful, friendly and a wonderful experience. He was my first and I would probably have another but it would be against a background of knowing what they are like. 

I've only met one fjord that I would have bought instantly except he was too small for me. A real rough, tough little machine who was certainly going to go anywhere pretty  quickly. If he was characteristic of the breed then I wonder if they are a "first" horse either.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (12 June 2021)

As Ownedby4horses said, there's quite a lot of Fjord horses in Sweden. So when they're bought by first time horse owners over here, the new owner usually have previous experience of Fjords, and knows/believes that their temperament will suit them.
We actually have a few places which mainly have Fjords for their clients to ride, most well known is perhaps Sindarve Gård, and Taffsnäs Gård, the later have e.g. had Summer riding camps for children age 8 years, and upwards since 1963.

Anyhow, I wouldn't want to discourage you completely from considering getting a Fjord horse, but if you haven't met any in real life, I would try finding a place where you can get to meet, and know some Fjords in real life, before thinking of buying one.


----------



## Lilz29 (12 June 2021)

Many thanks for all your advice and replies! This is very helpful so thank you  To be honest I don't know much about either breed but one of my riding instructors suggested a haffie for me, and I came across a very sweet Fjord a few weeks back which I wanted to buy but got beaten to the post on the sale unfortunately. Hence why I thought of looking at both breeds, but I appreciate horse buying isn't just a question of breeds! I take your point though, I'll do my research on both and see where it takes me


----------



## Lilz29 (12 June 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			How much have you had to do with each breed?

Will this be the first pony/horse that you will own?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, in answer to your query, yes it would be my first and no I don't have much experience of the breeds, although I'm pretty sure I rode a few haffies when I was a child which was a while back! lol


----------



## Lilz29 (12 June 2021)

paddy555 said:



			for a haffy in the UK you could do what I did which was to go to the breed show (Rugby 12/14 Aug) and talk to people there. It took only minutes looking in boxes before breeders  started to appear and passed me on from one to the other.
They were all very friendly and within an hour I had been introduced to all the main studs and small breeders and horses were being run out everywhere for me whether they were for sale or not. Then someone knew a very small breeder who may have something suitable and found him for me.

I didn't intend to buy a horse, merely went to look as you do. The next day we found ourselves driving back up the motorway to collect the winner of the 2yo class. (I was happy with unbroken)

However haflingers are an acquired taste. They are not basically calm in the way many fells, dales and highlands are. They are more nervy, sparky, and need a confident rider to push them on if they get scared and also to stand up to them (very tactfully) when they are naughty. I wouldn't say that they would always be a "confidence giver". I found more often mine was nervy and turned to the rider for confidence.
I remember him stopping on the top of the common. He refused to go forward, refused to turn left or right. In the end I gave up and turned towards home. You've guessed, he refused to go that way either.  They do have a sense of humour.

They are beautiful, friendly and a wonderful experience. He was my first and I would probably have another but it would be against a background of knowing what they are like.

I've only met one fjord that I would have bought instantly except he was too small for me. A real rough, tough little machine who was certainly going to go anywhere pretty  quickly. If he was characteristic of the breed then I wonder if they are a "first" horse either.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Paddy, this show sounds brilliant! I'll definitely head over even if I don't buy a haffie in the end!


----------



## Ownedby4horses (12 June 2021)

I’m surprised your instructor would suggest a haflinger. 😬. Have you thought about a native breed? Have a look at native breeds in the U.K,


----------



## Errin Paddywack (12 June 2021)

There used to be a Haflinger stud locally and we met some on occasion.  Admittedly I haven't known any really well but from what I have seen they can be stubborn and self-opinionated.  They wouldn't be my choice of a first horse.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 June 2021)

I can't comment on Fjords because I haven't ridden one. I can say that nothing made me appreciate how wonderful my chestnut mare is more than the ungenerous temperament of the Haflinger gelding I once knew.


----------



## paddy555 (12 June 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			I can say that nothing made me appreciate how wonderful my chestnut mare is more than the ungenerous temperament of the Haflinger gelding I once knew.
		
Click to expand...

probably hard to disagree with you but I lost mine 18 months ago and the language I used about him over the years would have me banned from this site. But I would have him back in an instant.  There is something about them.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 June 2021)

paddy555 said:



			probably hard to disagree with you but I lost mine 18 months ago and the language I used about him over the years would have me banned from this site. But I would have him back in an instant.  There is something about them.
		
Click to expand...

I know the feeling, the ones that are absolute sods but don't kill you can definitely get under your skin.  

His owner adored him but she couldn't really do anything with him. Eventually he was just retired. I have met others that were less awkward but even so I never really associated them with first time owners/novice owners. Beautiful though - flaxen chestnut with pangare. In a way that is their downfall. They are so pretty but I think they are better off having a job and working hard.

There was at least one low end dealer a few years back that imported a few and sold them to mismatched homes. From what I was told they had mainly been driving horses, the dealer would quickly back them and sell them as riding horses. Not ideal.


----------



## teddypops (12 June 2021)

I love fjords. They have a range of temperaments as do all horses. I worked on a yard where they were bred and used for lessons and hacking. They were good fun little horses.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 June 2021)

Helen Blair at North Worcestershire Equestrian Centre breeds Haflingers.  She is a lovely lady who would give you all the information you would need regarding the breed.  They thrive on vast amounts of hard work, no feed and a very firm hand. She would advise you the breed is not suitable for first time or novice owners.

The one I had anything to do with was rotten to the core and nasty with it, vastly too intelligent for its own good and terrorised its owner, who bought it as a first horse because she liked the colour.  It met its maker at a young age due to temperament issues.


----------



## paddy555 (12 June 2021)

ours was bottle fed by girls due to his mum having mastitis and being unable to feed him. A 2 yo bottle fed "male chauvinistic pig" with utter contempt for females who was vastly over intelligent and who was also one of the larger, taller/leaner types was great fun.


----------



## I'm Dun (12 June 2021)

PSSM is very very common in halfingers and probably accounts for all the horror stories. I wouldnt say one is a first horse material. Fjords however would be. I've never met one I didnt like and that wouldnt be suitable for a competent novice


----------



## millikins (12 June 2021)

There was a haffie mare in our Pony Club, she was an absolute delight, willing and a good all rounder however she I think was an exception. Not sure if this is true but I heard many end up here after originally being bred for the meat market where temperament is not an issue, but they sell easily in the U.K. as very pretty and a nice size.


----------



## Lilz29 (12 June 2021)

Ownedby4horses said:



			I’m surprised your instructor would suggest a haflinger. 😬. Have you thought about a native breed? Have a look at native breeds in the U.K,
		
Click to expand...

I haven’t as of yet but will take a look at them also. Thanks for the article it’s pretty insightful indeed!


----------



## Ownedby4horses (12 June 2021)

OP, this sounds like an ideal reason for a trip to Norway once travel can be sorted easier: 

https://www.norsk-fjordhestsenter.no/en/


----------



## paddy555 (12 June 2021)

I'm Dun said:



			PSSM is very very common in halfingers and probably accounts for all the horror stories.
		
Click to expand...

that is very true.


----------



## Lilz29 (12 June 2021)

Ownedby4horses said:



			OP, this sounds like an ideal reason for a trip to Norway once travel can be sorted easier:

https://www.norsk-fjordhestsenter.no/en/

Click to expand...

Yes this is true, I’d love to go to Norway! many thanks for the link! hopefully once restrictions have lifted I’ll be able to go to the centre there


----------



## Northern (13 June 2021)

I have a Haflinger, at the time I had been looking for at least 6 years for one before I bought her as a just backed 5 year old. She's been such great fun, we are working our way up the dressage ranks at the moment. I can do anything with her and enjoy her immensely. However in no way, shape or form would she be suitable as a first (or even second) horse. The breed itself is incredibly intelligent and will put it over anyone who is even remotely nervous or unsure, mine would do it in an instant. The breed gets a bad reputation because they are often bought for their looks without a second thought about anything else. They are best put to hard work and love having a job. I would say lack of work and stimulation combined with timid riding is the primary reason we don't see many of them out and about here (Australia). 

I have no experience with Fjords, but I imagine they wouldn't be dissimilar. It sounds like a nice idea to buy a "pretty" breed like these two for your first horse, but I would really urge you to reconsider looking for a specific breed. Rather go look at horses who suit your stage of riding, think about the breed/colour/gender as a secondary factor.

Picture of my girl


----------



## sbloom (13 June 2021)

Make sure you have a tame saddle fitter lined up who has the right saddles, and experience/skills, to fit a saddle to them too, not the easiest on the whole.

From my experience fitting them I'd not recommend them as a first horse.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (13 June 2021)

Ardmeddan stud in Scotland they have a face book page. They breed haflingers


----------



## Spirit2021 (13 June 2021)

They are great fun I used to ride one as a  young teenager .


----------



## windand rain (13 June 2021)

The fjord I knew was crazy strong galloped off all the time could jump like a stag but at speed everything was done at very high speed


----------



## Tiddlypom (13 June 2021)

My late godparents used to breed Haflingers in the 70s.

The Hafs were pretty but also very ornery and bolshy temperament wise.


----------



## paddy555 (13 June 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			My late godparents used to breed Haflingers in the 70s.

The Hafs were pretty but also very ornery and bolshy temperament wise.
		
Click to expand...

the haflingers at that time were smaller and chunkier. I think like all similar sized ponies they took advantage if at all possible.
The more modern ones I found were the same but bigger in size and certainly with a lot bigger brain. So the problem got bigger as well!! 

that's a beautiful mare, Northern.


----------



## Northern (13 June 2021)

paddy555 said:



			the haflingers at that time were smaller and chunkier. I think like all similar sized ponies they took advantage if at all possible.
The more modern ones I found were the same but bigger in size and certainly with a lot bigger brain. So the problem got bigger as well!! 

that's a beautiful mare, Northern. 

Click to expand...

Thanks! I love her, but I also knew what I may be getting myself into. She's required a bit of a different approach to my TBs previously, but has been worth it 
Mine is a bit of an old-new hybrid, she's from two imported parents. Aus breeders are now catching onto the taller, lighter and more modern Haffys.



sbloom said:



			Make sure you have a tame saddle fitter lined up who has the right saddles, and experience/skills, to fit a saddle to them too, not the easiest on the whole.

From my experience fitting them I'd not recommend them as a first horse.
		
Click to expand...

Funny you say that, my saddle fitter has said the same thing to me! She has fitted a few around (including my mares offspring, small world) and has noticed their general demeanour and rideability weren't amazing. I do think a lot of that comes down to the owner/rider though.


----------



## Petalpoos (18 June 2021)

my haffie was great fun, but I definitely would not recommend them to a first time owner. Very strong, very opinionated and very intelligent - not a great combo unless you are very confident and always ready to keep on top of any attempts to get one over on you. Which happen all the time. Very loving and sweet, but also quite capable of mowing people down, barging, napping etc etc if given an inch. 😆


----------



## lilly1 (19 June 2021)

My friend had a lovely fjord growing up as a kid.  I rode her a few times and she was a lovely kind and genuine mare, quite suitable for a novice.  As both breeds are rare here I would contact the UK breed societies for advice where to look.


----------



## Surbie (19 June 2021)

My friend has a 16yo Haffie for her kids - he's their first pony off lead-rein. He's done all pony club & fun ride stuff and is safe as houses but can also be a pocket rocket - he's worth his weight in gold. 

I've ridden a few Fjords (in Norway, not here) and they are immense fun, but range from being stubborn, bargy & strong and being utter sweethearts with beautiful ground manners. That said, so do cobs and Highlands and lots of others!


----------

